# Beta blockers with stimulant (Vyvanse, adderall xr, etc.)



## ceebee (May 25, 2012)

Anyone here take a beta blocker with their stimulant? I have severe OCD, don't like the feeling of my heart racing, but also bad focus/attentional problems not related to anxiety. I must be able to focus in class, which helps on Adderall (I am an M.D. student, believe it or not). Curious about your experience with beta blockers plus stimulants. Have they been a good combo? What are the benefits? Why did you receive the combo? Thanks.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds kind of like a speedball. In other words, heroin plus cocaine


----------



## ceebee (May 25, 2012)

ryobi said:


> Sounds kind of like a speedball. In other words, heroin plus cocaine


no its not even close

Beta blockers do not give you a high. Heroin is an opiate. Cocaine is a powerful amphetamine usually taken in doses way higher than therapeutic levels of prescription stimulants.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I remember hearing the user Medline warn about the dangers of this combination.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

ryobi said:


> Sounds kind of like a speedball. In other words, heroin plus cocaine


pharmacology they work completely different so you can't compare it in this way. In other words: bull****.

Only ultra doses of stimulants are dangerous with pure beta blockers. Never heard problems with therapeutic amphetamine has problems bblockers I forgot the mechanism behind this.


----------



## Beini (Mar 22, 2009)

This is known to be a risky combination.

"The reasoning behind this type of warning is based on the action of the different adrenergic receptors. The alpha-adrenergic receptors control vasoconstriction while beta-adrenergic receptors control vasodilation. If a beta-selective chemical blocks the beta-adrenoceptors while leaving the alpha-receptors unaffected and a stimulant is taken that would normally act on both alpha- and beta-receptors, there is the potential to cause a dangerous imbalance."

https://www.erowid.org/pharms/betablockers/


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Beini said:


> This is known to be a risky combination.
> 
> "The reasoning behind this type of warning is based on the action of the different adrenergic receptors. The alpha-adrenergic receptors control vasoconstriction while beta-adrenergic receptors control vasodilation. If a beta-selective chemical blocks the beta-adrenoceptors while leaving the alpha-receptors unaffected and a stimulant is taken that would normally act on both alpha- and beta-receptors, there is the potential to cause a dangerous imbalance."
> 
> https://www.erowid.org/pharms/betablockers/


welcome to SAS!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Dr House said:


> I remember hearing the user Medline warn about the dangers of this combination.


I agree with the dangers. My psychiatrist thought nothing of it when i mentioned it to him... but he must have been an idiot. I say it's a no go.

ETA: A low dose, like what non-hypertensive patients take it for, would probably be fine. Like 15mg prop


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

Beta blockers are supposed to keep you from getting over stimulated or over-excited, why the hell are you would you take a stimulant with it? it's stupid.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Lower the dose of the stimulant or switch stimulants, instead of adding the bèta blocker.


----------

